# Got Zapped!



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:help And boy do I hate that feeling! I have little beads of what looks like oil beads on top of soap batch. Not a lot, just a few. Wellll, it smelled like my fo, but it has ZAP! I did this batch a little different. I stirred and did not use stick blender in lye mix.... Only blened with stick when mixing lye with oils. Also was trying to pour it thinner to do a swirl, so maybe did not get it incorporated good.... So is the batch destined to be laundry soap? I used all oils. Also this a new batch of lye this bag is beaded and the other I used was flakes. So was also wondering about lye flakes vs lye beads. :help


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

You can rebatch it if you would like to use it as soap, just shred it all up and put all of it in a double boiler.. add a little water or milk and melt, glop into molds.. I say glop because with this there is not usually any pouring, it stays thick.. it makes lovely soap that lathers so wonderfully..
I prefer the flakes of lye, but they are both the same ... just seems to me that the flakes dissolve easier..
Barb


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

There is a first time to everything! :biggrin So just melt till it is mixed again? Soupy or just gloppy? How long to heat to get the lye mixed back in? Will search for rebatching!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

The lye will cook into it.. while it is melting and as soon as you can glop, you can put into mold.. shred it all up.. melts easier


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

CAn this be grated and added to another bathc of soap like confetti?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Not if it zaps, it needs to be used entirely and recooked...
Barb


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks bunches! That is what I neede to know! I have half in the crockpot, what would fit.... So I am working with it. :biggrin Will I need to rescent with FO?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Most likely the Fo you used will burn off, so Yes, add more FO before you glop it out. Someting about rebatching: it will turn the soap brown, even if it was white to begin with. If this bothers you add some titanium dioxide, but not too much, because then it will turn chalky. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How much would I add? So far it is turning a light orange so far due to the yellow oxide that was in it. Might be a lil marbled by the time I get through it. I don't have any more of that scent so I am putting some in that is close. I had used Monkey Farts from NG. Thinking of using the Sex on the beach.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

When I rebatch I free hand the FO.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also when using the caustic beads like you are (it is all I get because they are cheaper than anything else) strain your lye/liquid mixture as you are dumping it into your butters and oils. I then rinse out my measuring container of my lye/liquid with a tiny bit of water and pour it again through the strainer, making sure I get all of the lye/liquid out. There is rarely a pour that I do not get flakes, or because I premix most of the time, these see through pieces that were floating on top of the bottles of premix, broken because I shake it. If you had an actual bead in your strainer you are not dissolving your lye well enough before adding it to the butters and oils. Stick blend it, or add more fluids. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My mistake was not using the SB in the lye mix! Lesson learned!!! I was trying too hard! :crazy Actually I never saw an actual bead. It is now all "glopped" in the mold. It still had fragrance so i only added what lil drips were left in the bottle. It is very rustic looking. I can say I am nit really fond of this procedure. :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not, it's not very fun. But the soap is lovely (to use, notsomuch to look at).


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I HATE rebatching!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't like to rebatch, but I do love the soap that comes from it...


----------

